# Windows 7 and sound card compatability



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

MY lap top crashed and I had access to Windows 7 for free. So, I now have Windows 7 in my lap top. It used to have Vista. I have SRM Audio Advantage and SB Live 24-bit. Are either of these compatible with Windows 7?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your best bet would be to Google "SRM Audio Advantage reviews" etc. and see what other users have to say.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

And/Or download the lastest drivers and give it a try.


----------

